# DL 5/21/04



## lethalnd (Oct 13, 2003)

Launched at six mile bay area, fished the north end of 6 mile bay. Cast rapalas, some small northerns, no eyes.

Loaded up, moved to hwy 281 launch just north of 19 and fished pelican. More of the same small northerns.

Lots of boats out in the pelican area. Water temp was 52-54 on the surface. Weather and wind made for a tough day.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

The RCL boys are hitting that Pelican area hard.....

have been finding eyes in 54-56 degree stuff....just need some consistent days of warm...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pelican isn't a good place for anyone who doesn't know it. Some ugly sandbars off deep stuff. I figured they'd hit it, as those lakes off of DL have been catching on the past 2 years.


----------

